# InstantVap 18V cordless oxalic acid vaporizer



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks pretty cool, the demonstration was impressive. My only concern was the uncontrolled residual fumes when the dosing cylinder is removed. Seems that the cylinder is heating up as well to sublimation temperature, but not to total consumption or residual OA. Would making the cylinder shorter or the dose insertion tube longer fix that problem?

It would also be interesting to see the temperature of the vapor once it comes out the tube. You have a lot of mass and a lot of heating capacity in a short amount of time so I hope it won't melt beeswax or incinerate bees. Otherwise, very cool product.


----------



## InstantVap vaporizer (8 mo ago)

Akademee said:


> Looks pretty cool, the demonstration was impressive. My only concern was the uncontrolled residual fumes when the dosing cylinder is removed. Seems that the cylinder is heating up as well to sublimation temperature, but not to total consumption or residual OA. Would making the cylinder shorter or the dose insertion tube longer fix that problem?
> 
> It would also be interesting to see the temperature of the vapor once it comes out the tube. You have a lot of mass and a lot of heating capacity in a short amount of time so I hope it won't melt beeswax or incinerate bees. Otherwise, very cool product.


Hello!

The dosing cylinder does not go fully into the heated chamber, only to the level of the top. It gets to about 100-130 degrees. Some oxalic acid deposits on the end, and when being removed, that drops into the bottom, and starts evaporating. I measured, and less than 0,1-0,2 g deposits on it. The gas coming out the tube is ~159-165 Celsius degrees when the ambient is 20 Celsius degrees, and the tool is set to 200 degrees Celsius. I know because that is when it starts to deposit a little bit on the end of the tube...

I hope my explanation make sense.

János


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Somebody should have got a patent.


----------



## InstantVap vaporizer (8 mo ago)

ifixoldhouses said:


> Somebody should have got a patent.


There are 2 very key solutions inside, which I am not going into now, but for those I applied for a patent, and looks like I will get it.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

InstantVap vaporizer said:


> Hello Beekepers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking product. For u.s. orders, price conversion??? Lead time for.shipping to u.s. ?


----------

